# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  مدل جدیدی که درک دانشمندان فیزیک ذرات را تغییر خواهد داد

## khatereh 2

به گزارش سرویس علمی ایسنا، فیزیکدانان در این مدل به توضیح کوچکترین ترکیبات طبیعت – ذرات بنیادی و نیروهایی که بین آن‌ها با استفاده از مجموعه نظریاتی موسوم به مدل استاندارد عمل می‌کنند – پرداخته‌اند.
مدل استاندارد در دهه 1970 ایجاد شده و از موفقیت زیادی بویژه در پیش‌بینی ذرات کشف‌نشده برخوردار بوده است. آخرین نمونه از این پیش‌بینی‌ها، ذره بوزون هیگز بود که وجود آن در سال 2012 توسط دانشمندان برخورددهنده بزرگ هادرونی (lhc) در سرن تائید شد.
مشکل اینجاست که موضوعات زیادی در مدل استاندارد، مانند ماده تاریک که بخش بزرگی از جهان را تشکیل داده است، قابل توضیح نیستند؛ از این رو بسیاری از فیزیکدانان ذرات در حال کار برای ساخت مدل‌های جدید و جامع‌تر هستند.
یکی از این دانشمندان، «کریستوفر پیترسون» است که تحقیقاتی را در زمینه فیزیک ذرات نظری در دانشگاه فناوری چالمرز در سوئد و دانشگاه آزاد بلژیک انجام می‌دهد؛ وی و همکارانش یک مدل ذره جدید را ارائه داده‌اند که مبتنی بر ابرتقارن است.
این مدل، از ذرات بنیادی بیشتری نسبت به مدل استاندارد برخوردار بوده که در این میان می‌توان به ذرات ماده تاریک اشاره کرد. علاوه بر آن مدل جدید، ویژگی‌های متفاوتی برای ذره بوزون هیگز نسبت به پیش‌بینی مدل استاندارد در نظر می‌گیرد.
بر اساس مدل جدید، ذره هیگز می‌تواند به فوتون (ذره نور) و ذرات ماده تاریک تجزیه شود؛ اما کشف این ویژگی‌ها بسیار مشکل است.
مدل پیترسون با واکنش‌هایی از طرف سرن روبرو شده است؛ دو ایستگاه تحقیقاتی مستقل اطلس و cms در برخورددهنده بزرگ هادرونی اکنون در حال بررسی همه ویژگی‌هایی هستند که مدل جدید برای ذره هیگز پیش‌بینی کرده است.
به گفته پترسون، اگر پیش‌بینی این مدل درست باشد، می‌تواند درک دانشمندان از اجزای بنیادی طبیعت را کاملا تغییر دهد

----------

